# Some W Hino



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

Some W Hino


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

High grade CRS, never seen them before.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Very nice! Hopefully some day i'll have the same in my tank.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

cydric said:


> High grade CRS, never seen them before.


LOL


----------

